# GBAA State & NFAA Southeastern Field June 13-14 Who's In?



## red1691 (May 19, 2015)

A weekend of 238 scoring arrows to be shoot! Now that's a weekend of arrow slinging!!!!!
We, the Ogeechee Bowmen of Savannah will be hosting the shoot. I am attaching the info. and registration pages you can print off and mail in, or check the GBAA web site for online registration. Hope to see you there!!!!


----------



## gretchp (May 19, 2015)

Whooo HOooo i am recovered and ready!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (May 19, 2015)

Ok, I got a question.....the 28 "hunter targets" on Sunday....describe please......is it shot with a hunter setup? You'd think I would know this....


----------



## firefighter310 (May 19, 2015)

David all the hunter round is different target faces to shoot at. U would still be shooting in the "ole geezer " class.


----------



## alligood729 (May 19, 2015)

firefighter310 said:


> David all the hunter round is different target faces to shoot at. U would still be shooting in the "ole geezer " class.



LOL! Sounds good!


----------



## red1691 (May 20, 2015)

alligood729 said:


> Ok, I got a question.....the 28 "hunter targets" on Sunday....describe please......is it shot with a hunter setup? You'd think I would know this....



Hi David, the Hunter round is a black target face with a white bulls-eye in the middle, the main thing that makes it a hunter round is all the odd ball yardages, 43,32,17,19,53,64,and such with a lot of walk up's and fans. you can go to the NFAA web site and look at the constitution and it will give you all the yardages for both rounds, and fan and walk up targets. It's all good!


----------



## red1691 (May 20, 2015)

ARTICLE VI
Official NFAA Rounds
A. Field Rounds:
1. Standard Unit: A standard unit shall consist of 14 targets. Twice around the unit makes a
round or two such units make a round. At the following distances four arrows shall be shot
from the same stake:
15, 20, 25, 30 yards at a 35 cm. target
40, 45, 50 yards at a 50 cm. targetNFAA
2014/2015
51
55, 60, 65 yards at a 65 cm. target
The following are four position shots, each arrow to be shot from a different position or at a
different target: 35 yards at a 50 cm target, all from the same distance, but from different
positions.
45, 40, 35, 30 yards at a 50 cm. target
80, 70, 60, 50 yards at a 65 cm. target
35, 30, 25, 20 feet at a 20 cm. target
2. Championship Field Target:
Four target sizes shall be used. The outer ring diameter shall be 65 cm., 50 cm., 35 cm., and
20 cm. The spot shall be two black rings with white X in center ring, two white rings and
two outside black rings. (X-ring used for tiebreakers only). The rings have the following
diameters:
Target diameter 65 cm 50 cm 35 cm 20 cm
Outer black ring 65 cm 50 cm 35 cm 20 cm
Inner black ring 52 cm 40 cm 28 cm 16cm
Outer white ring 39 cm 30 cm 21 cm 12 cm
Inner white ring 26 cm 20 cm 14 cm 8 cm
Outer black ring 13 cm 10 cm 7 cm 4 cm
X-ring 6.5 cm 5 cm 3.5 cm 2 cm
2.1 Multiple targets may be used at all distances.
3. Shooting Positions:
The prescribed distances in this section are to be adhered to without variation. Each NFAA
chartered club with an approved field course shall mark the distances on the shooting
positions of all NFAA Rounds, except 3-D unmarked. In laying out the course any order
may be used as necessary to fit the terrain.
4. Shooting Rules:
Each archer shall shoot 4 arrows at each of the 14-target layouts in a unit. In 10 cases this
shall mean shooting the four arrows from a single stake at a single target. In the other four
it may mean either shooting one arrow from each of four stakes at a single target or it may
mean shooting all four arrows from a single stake but at four separate targets, or one arrow
from each of four stakes at either two (2) or four (4) targets.
5. Scoring: (For Championship Field Target, 2 above)
5.1 The scoring is 5 points for the spot, 4 for two white circles and 3 outside black
rings.
5.2 In all NFAA Rounds, an arrow shaft need only touch the line to be counted in the
area of next higher value.
5.3 In non-Professional Divisions, the X-Ring is used for tiebreakers only as
determined by the Tournament Chairman.
5.4 In all Professional Divisions, scoring is 1 bonus point for the X (total 6), five
points for the spot, four for the two white rings, and three points for the outside
black rings. Archers will track X’s in a separate column, i.e., 20 with 3X which
will carry over to a final column and would be totaled as 23.
6. Alternate Expert field Scoring: The scoring is five points for the spot, four for the second
circle, three points for the third circle, two points for the fourth circle and one point
for the fifth circle. The x-ring is used for tie breakers only.
B. Hunter Rounds:
1. Standard Unit:
The 14 targets form a unit. Twice around the unit makes a round, or two such units make a
round.NFAA
2014/2015
52
2. Championship Hunter Targets
The target has two white rings with black X in center ring, and two outside black rings. (Xring
is used for tie breakers only). 20 cm. targets will be shot vertically either from bottom
to top in order or top to bottom in order.
The rings have the following diameters:
Target Diameter 65 cm 50 cm 35 cm 20 cm
Outer black ring 65 cm 50 cm 35 cm 20 cm
Inner black ring 39 cm 30 cm 21 cm 12 cm
Outer white spot 13 cm 10 cm 7 cm 4 cm
X-Ring 6.3 cm 5 cm 3.5 cm 2 cm
The following shows the yardage distances with the target sizes that are to be used:
70-65-61-58 yards at a 65 cm. target, with 13 cm. white spot
64-59-55-52 yards at a 65 cm. target, with 13 cm. white spot
58-53-48-45 yards at a 65 cm. target, with 13 cm. white spot
53-48-44-41 yards at a 50 cm. target, with 10 cm. white spot
48 yards at a 50 cm. target, with 10 cm. white spot
44 yards at a 50 cm. target, with 10 cm. white spot
40 yards at a 50 cm. target, with 10 cm. white spot
36-36-36-36 yards at a 50 cm. target, with 10 cm. white spot
32-32-32-32 yards at a 35 cm. target, with 7 cm. white spot
28-28-28-28 yards at a 35 cm. target, with 7 cm. white spot
23-20 yards at a 35 cm. target, with 7 cm. white spot
19-17 yards at a 35 cm. target, with 7 cm. white spot
15-14 yards at a 35 cm. target, with 7 cm white spot
11 yards at a 20 cm. target, with 4 cm. white spot
2.1 Multiple targets may be used at all distances.
3. Shooting Positions:
Where one stake is used, a stake at least eighteen inches above ground is recommended. On
the two-stake shots use stakes that extend twelve inches above ground and stakes that are
not over six inches above ground for the four-stake shots.
4. Shooting Rules:
In shooting the Hunter round the archer will observe the following shooting positions:
4.1 1 stake – Shoot four arrows from the same stake.
4.2 2 stakes – Shoot two arrows from each stake.
4.3 4 stakes – Shoot one arrow from each stake.
4.4 Any arrow shot from the wrong stake will be scored “0” (zero).
5. Scoring: (For Championship Hunter target, 2 above)
5.1 Scoring is five points for the spot, four for center ring, and three for the outer ring.
5.2 In all NFAA Rounds, an arrow shaft need only touch the line to be counted in the
area of next higher value.
5.3 In non-Professional Divisions, the X ring is used for tiebreakers only as determined
by the Tournament Chairman.
5.4 In all Professional Divisions, scoring is 1 bonus point for the X (total 6), five
points for the spot, four for center ring, and three for the outer rings. Archers will track X’s
in a separate column, i.e., 20 with 3X which will carry over to a final column and would be
totaled as 23.


----------



## oldgeez (May 20, 2015)

there's a lot of fb smack talking going on already.  looks like we'll have quite a few there.  it looks like the firefighter is going to have his hand full...full of loga killer kids


----------



## Monster02 (May 20, 2015)

Cant Wait!!


----------



## kerbow01 (May 25, 2015)

Any arrow diameter restrictions here? I have a 3D setup with gt 30x that I run through it and I want to be legal.


----------



## firefighter310 (May 25, 2015)

No arrow restriction


----------



## red1691 (May 26, 2015)

kerbow01 said:


> Any arrow diameter restrictions here? I have a 3D setup with gt 30x that I run through it and I want to be legal.



6. Maximum arrow shaft diameter allowed in NFAA competition will be 0.422 inches, with
point diameter not to exceed 0.425 inches. The shaft diameter will include any wrap
placed on the arrow and will include the size of the nock and the nock insert.

Per NFAA  Constitution, not sure if that's a 27 or what size it relates to.


----------



## watermedic (May 26, 2015)

That is a 27 series Ricky.

27/64=0.4219


----------



## Monster02 (May 27, 2015)

I would shoot smaller arrows!


----------



## oldgeez (May 27, 2015)

lots of loooong shots..need knitting needles lots of small spots to cram a lot of arrows in..skinny is better


----------



## red1691 (Jun 2, 2015)

One weekend left to get ready! 126 scoring arrows Saturday and 112 Sunday, now that's a weekend of flinging arrows!! Don't for get to get those pre-registrations in to save on the late fee...


----------



## Monster02 (Jun 5, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Monster02 (Jun 9, 2015)

Bump!!!


----------



## Big John (Jun 10, 2015)

Today is the last day for online reg. So if you want to shoot. Fill out the form and have some fun!!!


----------



## ninjaneer (Jun 10, 2015)

This is a fun shoot folks. You should try it if you can make. It isn't all about distance.
Lots of shootin at hunting yardages.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 11, 2015)

all known distances, too.  just don't forget to set your sight, lol!!..you won't have to look for any arrows either


----------



## red1691 (Jun 12, 2015)

*just because*

If I don't shoot good this weekend, it all you all's fault!!!!
But the long slow process has started, for all you men and women of all ages that are coming to the shoot WE at the Ogeechee Bowmen appreciate you
So here you go
Come Get you Some!!!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 12, 2015)

red, watch out for the ninja..he won't be blanking any targets this weekend, lol!!  all I ever wanted to do is whoop Lynwood's score...just once before I die


----------



## red1691 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hay geez, you need to start drinking some Gatorade and water Today!!! So it can help keep you hydrated this weekend, don't need a repeat of last year!!! AND glue your fletching on good before you get here, there will be no refletching breaks this year....


----------



## Monster02 (Jun 12, 2015)

Bahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------

